# Impact of music in your living arrangements.



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

I was reading a post the other day about music and neighbors. Let's face it, if you post here you likely listen to way more music and it;s much more impactful in your life than for the average guy on the street. 

Then I wondered.... are there others like me? People who buy or rent their home with their music needs in mind? 

And if so, when did you start to consider your music needs in major life decisions? maybe even the city or town you moved to was to be near a concert hall?

For me, I have long considered the noise I will make to unsuspecting neighbors. For example, when I moved to an apartment in the early 90's I was sure to rent a duplex with no neighbor above me. This way I could have my music room on the top floor with a full floor between the next closest neighbor. 

I bought my homes with how close the neighbors were to where my music room would be. 

I even built a room isolated from the main dwelling of my own home to not disturb the family. (yes, with sound proof materials)

How about you? What considerations have you made? 

I know some folks don't really care and have a giant sub woofer in a city apartment building but their must be folks like me as well?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Our previous house was semi-detached and our neighbour was an elderly lady who was very deaf and always had her TV very loud, so our music never disturbed her! I now live on my own in a detached house with double glazing and a few feet between the houses so I can make all the noise I want.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When my daughter was growing up, her friends always knew I was home, because they could hear my music when they were in front yard. I hope I put a little culture into them. But now that they've all moved away, I don't irritate anyone except the occasional FedEx delivery person.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

No one objects to my recordings, but when I sing the tenant next floor up drops small, hard objects on the floor!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I listen to music either in the car or when I'm napping in the bedroom. For the latter, I use a CD player with a pillow speaker that I plug into the headphone jack of the player.

But back to your question. I'm not so much worried about the sound of my music, as I am of my TV. When my wife and I moved, I made sure our new place was insulated enough that I could have the TV on as loud as I wanted. My wife was always telling me to turn it down at the old abode.


----------

